# total noob



## uhzero (Mar 8, 2010)

hey guys. i'm a total noob looking to get into this hobby and i've been educating myself by reading stuff in this forum, but i was wondering if any of you would give me feedback. i want a cool looking starter mantid and i basically need to learn how to take care of it so any feedback would be much appreciated.


----------



## massaman (Mar 8, 2010)

If you want a starter mantis I would go with one of the following species and these are pretty easy to take care of and dont require a whole lot to care for them!I have had all of these and found that they are not too hard to keep or raise!

miomantis paykuii

chinese mantis

giant asian

acromantis

european mantis

creobroter gemmatus


----------



## massaman (Mar 8, 2010)

Where are you located by the way?


----------



## uhzero (Mar 8, 2010)

i'm in washington state, there's an insect and reptile expo going on this weekend and i thought it'd be a good time to start the hobby. thanks for the suggestions btw.


----------



## sbugir (Mar 8, 2010)

Welcome,

I also recommend the Budwing Mantis, they're very pretty and aggressive.

Rhombodera species aren't difficult either and are very cool.


----------



## uhzero (Mar 8, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Welcome,
> 
> I also recommend the Budwing Mantis, they're very pretty and aggressive.
> 
> Rhombodera species aren't difficult either and are very cool.


ohhh, those're cool looking. i read on a site that says Phyllovates chlorophaea are handable and they get pretty big. are they hard to take care of?


----------



## revmdn (Mar 8, 2010)

Welcome and good luck.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Mar 8, 2010)

uhzero said:


> ohhh, those're cool looking. i read on a site that says Phyllovates chlorophaea are handable and they get pretty big. are they hard to take care of?


Phyllovates chlorophaea are another good beginner species.  Welcome from the Bellingham area!


----------



## uhzero (Mar 8, 2010)

AmandaLynn said:


> Phyllovates chlorophaea are another good beginner species.  Welcome from the Bellingham area!


i totally have relatives there!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello and welcome, from OHIO!


----------



## uhzero (Mar 8, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Hello and welcome, from OHIO!


thanks! your care sheets on your site are really helpful! do you know when you'll have more phyllovates chlorophaea in stock?


----------



## hierodula (Mar 8, 2010)

Welcome from California!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 8, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum... glad you found us!  Keeping mantids is a great hobby, and you'll find lots of help and information here. All of the above listed are all good beginner species. I'd add _Phyllocrania paradoxa_ (Ghost mantis) to that list.  _Phyllovates chlorophaea_ are an easy to raise and delightful species. They are probably my favorite. I would say adequate to very good ventilation of their enclosure would be one thing this species in particular requires.

If you are interested in acquiring a freshly molted to adult female, PM me.  And again, welcome!


----------



## Rick (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## ZoeRipper (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome from Oklahoma!


----------



## ismart (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

